# 2.6.34 and new radeon driver (kms)

## Garrappachc

Hi,

I've recently installed git-sources 2.6.34-rc2-git1. The problem was in earlier versions, as well. There's new kms driver for evergreen (my card is HD5450). Everything is fine, but in X the screen seems to be overexposed. And there's my question: is it bug (it's bug-full kernel still) or my fault? Is it possible to set brightness of my screen? This problem doesn't exist on 2.6.33. Thanks for replies and sorry for my poor English  :Wink: 

----------

## audiodef

There are lots of issues with KMS. I can use it successfully on some machines but not on others. If the kernel version you're trying to use looks buggy with KMS, then it's almost assuredly a bug with KMS. File a bug report and use another version - or don't use KMS with that version.

----------

## Garrappachc

Thanks for answer. I've noticed some changes in source in linux-next on kernel.org for evegreen - maybe this is it.. Anyway, thanks.

----------

